# Bunny only eating straw



## Rogue0 (Aug 4, 2015)

Okay so I'm new to having a rabbit and I've read that when moved to a new environment they don't eat as much but I'm a bit concerned. I have a dwarf lionhead rabbit and she's drinking and pooping okay. She's also eating straw but I was told that straw doesn't contain all the nutrients she needs. Maybe I'm just overreacting but, any advice?


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi When you say straw do you mean hay ? Because they are two different things, straw is for bedding and hay is a essential part of food for rabbits along with a small quantity of pellets and various greens. I'm sure you will get some more advice from more experienced members.


----------



## Rogue0 (Aug 4, 2015)

She is eating the harvest straw that I put in for her bedding as well as hay but she is eating more straw


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh right , I just asked because when I got my first rabbit I did not realise the difference ! Had to ask silly me. As I said I'm sure you will get some advice on here, My bunny likes dandelion leaves, kale parsley basil . I suppose its a case of trying stuff and seeing what they like


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Plus there is a thread at the top of the page giving suggestions of what is good and safe to give to rabbits .


----------



## Rogue0 (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks I will definitely give the dandelion leaves a try as we sell them in work.I have to admit I thought they were the same thing until I read a post somewhere. I only started giving her hay as well the other day.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum.

I'm not sure how old your bun is, only that she is new to you.

We always recommend that any change to a rabbit's diet is done gradually, and this is especially true of young rabbits, so if she s young, please take extra care. 

I'd personally take out the straw and just have hay in there - plenty of nutrition there and great for wearing down teeth. A rabbit needs unlimited access to hay all the time, at the very least a big mound of hay fresh daily. The only time we use straw is in the depths of winter for our outside buns, under the hay, to give a bit more warmth.

All bun needs then is a few pellets, ideally of the type she is used to, and then gradually changing to a high quality one such as Science Selective.

Be careful not to feed gassy greens, or indeed too much of any fresh food without careful and gradual introduction.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Might be an idea to look at the hay you are feeding her. Some bagged pet shop hay is truly unappetising!


----------



## Rogue0 (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks guys I'll take the draw out when I get home and just use the hay. I'm using that timson/ tomson? Hay with the dandelion leaves in.


----------



## Rogue0 (Aug 4, 2015)

Also have you guys got any tips on what to use in the litter tray because I read online that it's bad for them to use wood shavings as litter. True or not?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes - wood shavings/sawdust are bad (ignore what the pet shops do or try and sell people). It can cause and aggravate respiratoyr issues.

We just use newpapaer the line the tray and hay to fill; but we use big underbed stoarge boxes as litter trays and the buns tend to wee/poo up one end and eat the hay at the other. Some people use a hay rack over the litter tray, but shop bought ones don't really hold enough hay.

Rabbits poo when they eat so they need the hay by/in the litter trays.

Some people use newspaper, then a layer of Megazorb or cat litter, covered with hay. We don't do that since one of ours used to root through the hay to eat the cat litter. Didn't want it swelling in their tummy and causing problems.


----------



## Rogue0 (Aug 4, 2015)

Thank you, I'll definately do that, so are you not supposed to use wood shaving to line the cage either or is it just for the litter box because of them peeing in it?


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

No, get rid of wood shavings altogether. I just line the rest of cage with newspaper.


----------



## Rogue0 (Aug 4, 2015)

Okay I will thank you and thanks to everyone else who has replied you've all been a great help


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Just a thought. Is it that green bagged excel hay with dandelion forage? I've seen it and my lot aren't too impressed with it either? They prefer long stalk hay from the farm.


----------



## Rogue0 (Aug 4, 2015)

It says on the bag that it is Timothy hay and that it has dandelion in, is that the one you are talking about?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

If it says excel and is short strand then yes lol


----------



## Rogue0 (Aug 4, 2015)

No it doesn't say excel anywhere on it


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Rogue0 said:


> No it doesn't say excel anywhere on it


What brand is it? That's the only one I know that combines the 2?


----------



## Rogue0 (Aug 4, 2015)

Lopside said:


> What brand is it? That's the only one I know that combines the 2?


It's nature's natural goodness, it's the only one b&m sells


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

There's your answer. It's not hay. If you read the product info it's not actually meant as a main diet, just a treat

"100% natural
Full of fibre
Aids digestion
Add to top of your pets main diet or mix with a little hay as a treat
Always ensure that your pet has plenty of clean fresh drinking water
Ideal for Rabbits, Guinea Pigs, Chinchillas & Degus"

Ideally get a small bale from a farm/equestrian shop. It's way cheaper in the long run and better for your rabbit. Or go online to Hay For Pets or Dust free Hay Company and get some from there. 
An idea is that you feed a mound roughly the size of your rabbit


----------



## Rogue0 (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks, I managed to speak to the previous owner and it turns out that the food she gave me wasn't the food the Chelsea normally ate, just a cheaper version. I got the stuff that she said she used to buy and as soon as I put it in the dish she started eating some.


----------

